# amp cuts in and out when car is started



## brutesword (Apr 19, 2010)

my amp cuts in and out when car is started but works fine when car is off? help plz.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

remote wire needs to be connected to an actual remote wire from the back of the head unit.


----------

